
FedEx Express and FedEx Ground are entirely two different companies - geeklord
https://www.reddit.com/r/YouShouldKnow/comments/gc767y/ysk_fedex_express_and_fedex_ground_are_two/
======
Kaibeezy
UPS and UPS Store are also separate.

